# win95 won't load after son deleted files



## Randeana (May 10, 2001)

My oldest son decided to fix the computer well he did now when it startes the 1st message is Warning: unable to use a disk cache on the specified drive.

so i started in safe mode and got 
following file is missing or corrupted:
C:\windows\HIMEM.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\DBLBUFF.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\IFSHLP.SYS

I'm lost what to do next.
what i have tried is going to BIOS and booting from there.
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

This is probably going to take a re-install.....what was your son trying to do? Upgrade the operating system?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Randeana, Hi AcaCandy,

Maybe an 'Overinstall' would do.
Thats where you keep your existing files,
and Windows settings.

John


----------



## dogbonz (Mar 19, 2001)

Hi John1...

In safe mode, search for the file "win.com"

Change the name to "win.moc" (or whatever.)

Then re-install. You might need to re-install
the CD-ROM driver to get it going. If it's
a fairly recent computer it should have the 
CD driver built-in on the BIOS.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

A re-install (at least to me) is an over-install. A format and start all over is the other way


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

A rose is still a rose ...


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

If you can sucessfully get into safe mode as earlier mentioned, try running SFC from the Run menu. It will check and possibly repair certain system files. Im not sure but it might also be able to run from DOS mode if you have a boot disk.



And don't punish your son, he could become scared and avoid technology for the rest of his life after discovering such a tragic thing could happen when he was trying to help out.


(In Case you don't get the joke im 12 ).


----------



## Randeana (May 10, 2001)

i'm back. in safe mode this is the messages i get

1) warnign: windows has detected a registry/configuration error.

2)the following file is missing ro corrupted 
C:\WINDOWS HIMEM.SYS there is an error in your config.sys file on line 1

3)the following is Missing or corrupted: C:\WINDOWS\emm386.exe error in your config.sys file on line 2

4)the following file is missing or corrupted
C:\windows\HIMEM.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\IFSHLP.SYS

5)warning: the high memory area (HMA) is not availabele additional low memory (below 640 K) will be used instead

and no Mike will not get into any hot water over this he just has to be part of the solution. I want him to be able to fix my computer one day and if it takes a crash once in a while then thats the way it is.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can I ask again, what he was trying to do to 'fix' it in the first place?


----------



## Randeana (May 10, 2001)

not quit sure what he was up to or tring to fix and he said he was just tring to get rid of old files in explorer when it went hay wire.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, let's try something, can you access the bios setup? I'd like to see if everything is ok there......perhaps just select default values and save changes for now.......but let me know what shows up for hard drive size, anything regarding LBA mode, etc.


----------



## Randeana (May 10, 2001)

it would say hard drive size where? what page i went through several times and could not find any thing with hard drive size set every thing to default. win.com is missing.


----------



## Randeana (May 10, 2001)

I have to head to work will be back this eventing with my son maybe he can shed so more light on it.
thank you all for your help see you later.


have a great day


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Just for fun, have him take a look thru this.......It's probably the same if he tried upgrading 95 to 98.......

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;EN-US;q227299&


----------



## Randeana (May 10, 2001)

took a look at this with Mike and he was not tring to upgrade to 98 all though i do have win 98 and could install that into the computer if I knew how.

I have a restore disk for that computer but its not working and neather is the win 95 disk. 
Thank you


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

When you say the restore cd isn't working......what's happening? Error message? Nothing? Is the bios set to boot from the CD first?


----------



## dogbonz (Mar 19, 2001)

Sounds like the Win95 problem...

Need to install the CD driver. Can you
boot with a floppy ? If so, then install
a CD-Rom driver to your C: drive.

Where's that place that has generic
drivers for the CD-Rom ?

(sorry I forgot)


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Just on the off chance, can you boot to safe mode and see if there is anything in the recycle bin? If there are files there try restoring them to their original locations.


----------



## Randeana (May 10, 2001)

safe mode just comes up with error mesages
A:\ is there no D:\ need to install driver C:\is there but no response Im not giving the right commands 

Im off to work another 12 hour day so may be tommorrow before i get back 

Thank you for your help have a great day.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Download a windows 98 boot disk from here (the 98 version gives you cdrom support for most drives).......

save it to your desktop, double click on it and follow the instructions to create a boot disk......then boot the sick computer with that......you should now have access to the cdrom to re-install windows 95. The cdrom drive will push one letter forward, so if it is currently D, it'll move to E:

So, at the a: prompt, type

E:
and press enter

then setup

(at least I think that should work with the restore cd....if not, someone will correct me  )


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

http://www.bootdisk.com/

(hope thats where you meant)


----------



## Randeana (May 10, 2001)

ok this is where i stand today the computer will only come up in DOS mode con get to A:\ and C:\ but can't seem to get a boot disk to help me out. have a win95a.exe win95b.exe and win98.exe as well as a winboot.exe disk that i have downloaded and can't get one of them to help me out.


Thank you


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

To make a boot disk you usually need to download the file to a working computer and execute the file there. The program should then create a bootable floppy disk that you can use on your system. Is that what you are doing? The win98.exe should work best for you.


----------



## Randeana (May 10, 2001)

I just got done trying this and well i guess im just not bright enough to get it to work. maybe my hard drive is toast?


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

If the hard drive was working ok before the files were deleted then I think it should still be ok. What happens when you put the 98 boot disk in the floppy drive and restart the computer? Does the computer try to read the floppy and what appears on the CRT?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

If you are in windows 95 and have access to DOS mode what do you need a boot disk for?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Put the boot disk you made in a good working computer, go to explorer and tell us what files you see....if there is just one file, you haven't created a boot disk......did you double click on the icon as I suggested after you downloaded it?


----------



## Randeana (May 10, 2001)

ok the hard drive was working fine before all this so this is the next place to start may be this is something that means something to you CDR:door open reading drive N
as well as genreal failure reading drive A

it acts as if it would like to read the a drive but the comes up with this general failure reading drive A


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

When are you receiving these messages? With the A: drive error, have you tried using a different floppy disk?


----------



## Randeana (May 10, 2001)

yes it is when i use the A drive these messages come up so i will grab a different floppy and try it again be back soon 
thanx


----------



## Randeana (May 10, 2001)

OK this is where i am at now.

when i start up the computer now i get 

starting windows 95
then
CD-ROM Device Driver for IDE (four channels supported)

DRIVER VERSION :V340
Device NAME :BANANA
Transfer mode rogrammed I/0
Driver O ort=1F0 (Primary Channel) , Slave IRQ=14
Firmware version :V01B


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, good, that's with the boot disk, correct? And you've chosen to start with cdrom support?


----------



## Randeana (May 10, 2001)

Yes to both 

Now i have my beer what next?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Oops...sorry for the delay, had to go get mine 

You have the windows installation cd?

Pop it into the cdrom drive, then at the a: prompt, type E:

and press enter

The prompt should change to E: or give you an error message...hopefully it changes......if so, then type setup
and press enter.......this will begin the windows re-installation......be sure to install to the SAME directory.......


----------



## Randeana (May 10, 2001)

E:\ promtp is an invalid drive specification

gulp gulp!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Crap.

What kind of computer do you have? Make/model?

When you booted with the boot disk, and info scrolled by....did you see anything regarding 0 cdrom drives found? Or error loading messages?


----------



## Randeana (May 10, 2001)

Ok GULP. 
set up found a compressed volume or a disk-cache utility on your computer. Quit setup and check your compressed volume with your disk compression software or remove the disk-cache utility.

then run setup again.

when i continue i get an error SU-0013 

WHAT???? I'm so confused
gulp gulp


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Double crap.

Is there anything that you need saved on the hard drive? Do you know if you or someone else compressed the hard drive in the past? Or perhaps, there is a software overlay program on the hard drive, like EZ-Bios? When it was working well, do you remember seeing anything scroll by that sounds similar to 'your hard drive is being controlled by, blah blah blah, to bypass and boot from floppy, hit control A or something similar?


----------



## Randeana (May 10, 2001)

the computer is a Compaq presario 4504 (old)


----------



## Randeana (May 10, 2001)

no nothing of the sort


----------

